# PowerShell als Standard Shell einstellen?



## partitionist (17. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab mir die *PowerShell* installiert, man kann jetzt die cmd sowie die PowerShell verwenden. Bei Linux hat der User eine Standard Shell ist es möglich in Windows dies als Default einzurichten und kann man ein Alias z.B. shell für PowerShell erstellen, damit ich nicht den ganzen namen in *Ausführen... *eintippen muss?


----------



## Nico Graichen (17. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

Bei beidem werd ich dich enttäuschen müssen (jedenfalls ist mir zu beidem nix bekannt)

zu PowerShell als Default:
Was verstehst du darunter? Sowohl Cmd als auch PowerShell sind nur Exen, welche gestartet werden und in denen du Aufgaben erledigen kannst.

zu Alias
In der Run-Shell wird der Name der Exe angegeben, welche gestartet werden soll. Dafür muss das Verzeichnis in den Pfadvariablen eingetragen sein. Aliase sind nicht möglich, jedenfall ist mir nix bekannt.


----------

